# Mini-Chair Build



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2018)

aka... The insanity project!

Has rained mid-afternoon several days this week, cooling the shop off and allowing me to work a little therein. Not sure why, but I got the bug to try and build a little chair after fixing that one for my ma, and while I had already made up my mind to do this, I had also made up my mind it was going to be built out of Oak since I have a few oak scraps around and 2 sticks of 1/8" oak dowel in stock. 

But for some reason, I was looking at goodies laying around on the bench and there were several pieces of Ipe laying there and for some unknown reason sanity left me, and I decided to build this chair out of Ipe, meaning all of the stretchers between legs had to be turned.

Working with 3/8" square stock on this project, stretchers are layed out at 1" off floor front to back, 7/8" side to side. As was the little chair I rebuilt. Haven't decided if this one is going to be a rocker yet or not. But, the legs are going to be turned, so all inletting has to be done before turned to assure all the holes are square to one another. 



 

Stretchers are turned to 1/8", have been cut to approximately 3" in length, and will all be final trimmed to proper length, sanded to proper diameter. Ipe is not forgiving, 1/128th of an inch does not give even a little. 



 

Turning stock ready for the lathe.



 

Someone is bound to ask why 3/8" for stock size while turning to 1/8"? And, the answer is relatively simple... Because that's what size all the bits and pieces laying around the shop were. The Ipe I'm working with was all scraps of decking and the decking has a groove cut in each edge of the board. And, any time I rip it down for turning stock, I take the edge off, leaving me with 2 pieces 3/8" x 3/8". 



 


Yep... I really did turn a bunch of it down; 13 pieces in all, actually 14, but along about #11, I started into a cut, getting down to finish diameter, had a minor catch, (_you can't really have a major catch working with stuff 1/8" in diameter_), and I broke one.

Started here...



 

Wound up here... 



 


Woke up battling cold/flu bug the wife and youngun drug home from school, and had to work late last night, so no progress, last couple days. Still debating what I want to do with back and seat, but contemplating carving contour in the seat, then sawing the back with curve in it. Still haven't decided with all of that, but @hillbilly1 turned me on to a new power carving toy, that I might have to invest in for this project. 

At any rate, it's coming along nicely thus far. Stay tuned more to come!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2018)

@Kenbo - Yo my Canadian brother, that maple leaf thing I discussed earlier is coming over me again, but being from the south, I had to modify that design slightly, what you think??

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 1, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> @Kenbo - Yo my Canadian brother, that maple leaf thing I discussed earlier is coming over me again, but being from the south, I had to modify that design slightly, what you think??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Actually, I love it. I've always thought that the Canadian flag was a little boring and lacked imagination. I like your rendition much better. What better way to embellish the Canadian flag, than with the Confederate flag. Love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> Actually, I love it. I've always thought that the Canadian flag was a little boring and lacked imagination. I like your rendition much better. What better way to embellish the Canadian flag, than with the Confederate flag. Love it.



Don't you mean his redneckition of the Canadian flag?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> Actually, I love it. I've always thought that the Canadian flag was a little boring and lacked imagination. I like your rendition much better. What better way to embellish the Canadian flag, than with the Confederate flag. Love it.




      

Did 3 -4 different renditions, the top one was my favorite! Not sure it would make a good tattoo, but it definitely made a cool image. Carrying the confederate colors to that outer ring just kinda made it pop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 3, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Did 3 -4 different renditions, the top one was my favorite! Not sure it would make a good tattoo, but it definitely made a cool image. Carrying the confederate colors to that outer ring just kinda made it pop.




Yup. It's got my vote.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hillbilly1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Somewhere in the shop I've got a piece of Ipe that's probably 6 - 8" wide x 12 - 14" long and maybe 2 - 3" thick. Let me know if you need it. I'll dig it out and get exact dimensions for ya. Also have a few pieces that are probably 2" x 2" x 1" or so. I once had the bright idea to make a few calls from it turned on end grain. It's harder than woodpecker lips!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 4, 2018)

I've got plenty for this project Nick. Still have a couple pieces 6 x 6 x 1 and one that's 12 x 6 x 1. 

It is definitely hard stuff though. Had to touch the skew up about every 2 stretchers.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2018)




----------

